# first flies tied ever



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey everybody im looking for some criticism on these flies, i just started tying this week to help relieve some built up stress with final exam week in school starting. i plan on fishing a lot for steelhead back around cleveland as soon as i am done with this semester. do you think any of these will work? anything you suggest working on or tying different. im trying to learn this like i do everything... lots of trial and error LOL. also i have minimal material to work with. thanks everybody :Banane35:


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

everything on here is also on either a size 10 or 14 hook


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I really like the estaz Sucker spawn egg, looks good! the two with the wings are a little long, wings or parachute length should never exceed the full length of the fly or it wont sit on the water right, other then that, looking good... Just keep trying to repeat your better patterns and youll find that to repeat with consistancy is harder then you think.. my first try is usaully better then the next 5-6 before I get them figured out. 

Salmonid


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

A really easy beginner steel head fly is "senyo's ice man minnow" its really really easy and effective you could tie 25 for about 10 bucks. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## epol (Nov 30, 2012)

The bottom fly reminds me of the Robinson's Chicken Little.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Better than my first ties! 

If you're after steelhead, for know I would just start out focusing on egg patterns and simple streamers. As you get better and get the "feel" for it more then definitely tie nymphs and maybe dries if you'll be dry fly fishing for stuff. Looking at the second second fly I think you'd do alright tying up a bunch of nymphs also. You'll get better with experience.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

thank you guys very much for the criticism, this is exactly what i was looking to hear. I'll start working on those improvements this week. this is so much fun and relaxing to do!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

My advice is to tie on some 3x strong nymph hooks instead of those thin wire dry fly hooks.



They will not hold a steelhead.


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks good, I like the Fatheads in the background lol good stuff. I'm wanting to start tying this winter too.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

lol whoops forgot to look at what was in the backdrop of the pics... but yeah fatheads are great beer especially there IPA.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

tie sucker spawn, crystal meth and single eggs on size 12 and 10 2x strong scud hooks. They slay steelies!


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Fishaholic69 said:


> tie sucker spawn, crystal meth and single eggs on size 12 and 10 2x strong scud hooks. They slay steelies!


+1 Those have been my top producing steelhead flies as well, cream and yellow in clear conditions and brighter stuff if the water is stained. Also tie up some woolybuggers in olive, black, brown and white. Those things just flat out catch fish.


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

my number one fly for steelies are zonkers. they are pretty easy to tie and are deadly!!! my favorite color is white with a little red flash in it. all look pretty good!!!! hope they catch you a monster!! theres just something about catchin a fish on a fly you tied that makes it so much better. good luck


----------

